# BNR tuning sale? GP?



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

IIRC they were $50 off the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

mean buzzen half dozen said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I want to get a BNR tuning package and was wondering if they ever go on sale or a group purchase?
> Thanks
> 2018 1.4T


I'd be up for a group purchase

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

* I would be also.*



alanl11 said:


> I'd be up for a group purchase
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you set this up you need to get firm commitments from people when it comes time to do the purchase. Set up a poll to see who is interested. Divide those into who needs the cable and those who don't. Just contact Jerry when you are ready to do the deed.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> If you set this up you need to get firm commitments from people when it comes time to do the purchase. Set up a poll to see who is interested. Divide those into who needs the cable and those who don't. Just contact Jerry when you are ready to do the deed.


How do you make a poll

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

alanl11 said:


> How do you make a poll
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



View attachment 264559








I see they are having issues with uploaded pic's so I will try and write it out: The black line at the top, below the thread title has a "thread tools" selection toward the right. Click on the arrow, scroll down to add a poll. Click


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> View attachment 264559
> 
> 
> I see they are having issues with uploaded pic's so I will try and write it out: The black line at the top, below the thread title has a "thread tools" selection toward the right. Click on the arrow, scroll down to add a poll. Click


Thanks I cant see it from my mobile but I know where your refers g to.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

mean buzzen half dozen said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I want to get a BNR tuning package and was wondering if they ever go on sale or a group purchase?
> Thanks
> 2018 1.4T


I'm out I ordered mine Yesterday it on it's way 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> Thanks I cant see it from my mobile but I know where your refers g to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I must not have the privilege to create a Poll there is nothing under subscribe to thread.


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

i would be up for a group buy on this


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

KillerDad said:


> i would be up for a group buy on this


Sent my stock tune to Jerry Today[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The add a poll feature isn't there @Blasirl. 

Not in mozilla or chrome anyways.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> The add a poll feature isn't there @*Blasirl*.
> 
> Not in mozilla or chrome anyways.





mean buzzen half dozen said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I want to get a BNR tuning package and was wondering if they ever go on sale or a group purchase?
> Thanks
> 2018 1.4T


What do you want the poll to say? There must be a minimum post count for the poll or something as it is there for me.


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> What do you want the poll to say? There must be a minimum post count for the poll or something as it is there for me.


Group purchase for BNR tune, put your name in & see if we can get a discount with a group purchase.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mean buzzen half dozen said:


> Group purchase for BNR tune, put your name in & see if we can get a discount with a group purchase.


Question: _Possible Group Purchase: _*Are you interested in a BNR Tune with cable? * (Not sure what it is called)


Answers:

*1. Yes
2. Maybe later
3. Without cable*




How about something like this?


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Looks good to me.
Thx.


Blasirl said:


> Question: _Possible Group Purchase: _*Are you interested in a BNR Tune with cable? * (Not sure what it is called)
> 
> 
> Answers:
> ...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mean buzzen half dozen said:


> Looks good to me.
> Thx.



Done, set it up for two weeks.


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Thank you.


Blasirl said:


> Done, set it up for two weeks.


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

i couldn't wait any longer. I have a exhaust coming in a couple weeks so i ordered my tune last night.


----------

